
Coding Horror: Get Your Database Under Version Control - iamelgringo
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001050.html
======
geebee
I have this problem. However I am using Java, and I work for an organization
that is split into DB and Dev teams. We interact a lot - it's not like there's
some huge dividing line. But the developers adapt to changes in the database -
we don't push objects out to the database. So maybe we've set ourselves up for
this problem.

This brings up a new question,though - is version control for a database
another palliative for a broken system? In other words, if you have to version
the database along with the code, have you already made a mistake?

In my case, there's no avoiding this "mistake", so I will definitely be
discussing this idea with the DB team, for sure.

------
stillmotion
I use Django. I don't have this problem.

